# Built 2.0 TSI



## Suk450 (Mar 8, 2015)

Does anyone know of a company that sells turn key ready built 2.0 TSI motors ? Just blew my motor. I have a 2012 VW cc with 3in intake, boost piping, turbo back exhaust and unitronic stage 2+ tune. the car is still in the warranty range from VW but with all the aftermarket parts and tune there is no way they'll swing for replacing the motor, So I figured since the coin is on me ... Eehh... what the heck.... do it right. Also ... is it / can it be that simple. by a built motor and drop it in? any advice / help would be great. Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2013)

No one that I'm aware of. I do have a core replacement coming out of a car that we built a motor for - where are you located? If the car is drivable and you can get it to NJ, we could build the core and swap it in to your car (reducing the downtime considerably).


----------



## turbovags (Jul 11, 2006)

Try Integrated Engineering
http://www.performancebyie.com/ie-race-engines-vw-audi-2-0t-fsi-stage-1-short-block
They only list 2.0T short blocks on their website but if you need a full long block I would guess that they can accommodate.


----------

